# Need homestead partners



## flaja (Feb 15, 2011)

I am a Florida native, and except for a short period as a child and again while I was in school I have lived here my whole life.

However, I want to leave Florida's heat and humidity for health reasons, and I am looking at a piece of property in Georgia outside of Augusta. I want to set up an organic CSA farm that can also serve as an environmental research and education center to promote ecologically sustainable food, energy and building technologies. I have a bachelor's degree in biology (with 40 credit hours in history) from Emory University. I have been around gardening my entire life, and I have almost 30 years experience with my own garden. I have the know-how to set up a vegetable farm and I have enough cash to buy the property and set up the initial infrastructure. But I don't have good health. I was diagnosed in 2008 with congestive heart failure caused by a leaky aortic valve. I also have high blood pressure as well as arthritis that, with my family history, will likely cripple me within the next 10 years. So I am physically not up to setting up a farm. I am not married and I have no children and my only family is my mother who is disabled with lupus. So I don't have anyone who can help run a farm.

So I am looking for people who would be interested in joining me. I cannot offer a salary of any kind until the farm is up and running to produce income. I would consider taking a partner or two if I could find people whom I would be compatible with- maybe set up a corporation that would own the land and farm with me and the partners owning the corporation. I would also consider leasing some of the land to people that want to farm it. I would also consider setting up an eco-village if compatible people can be found.

The property I am looking at has 48 acres and 2 mobile homes from 30 years or so ago so they may not be useable. I doubt that I could offer housing until a house is built (using rammed earth, strawbale, earthbag or compressed earth block).

If anyone is interested I can be reached at [email protected].


----------



## FutureFriendly (Jun 4, 2012)

I'd love to know how thing's have developed since this was posted. I have not had much success cultivating food but, I really want to learn. This is the first year in the garden for me, many mistakes made and a lot learned.


----------



## flaja (Feb 15, 2011)

This property was under contract with a buyer before I even saw the ad for it on the net. The realtor just didn’t bother to remove the ad. Since then I have found several other properties that would have been suitable, but I haven’t been able to find anyone who is interested in joining me. I found an almost 5 acre lot with 2 houses in South Carolina that was dirt cheap and I was willing to buy the property and greatly scale back my plans for the sake of getting something accomplished. But my disabled mother has made it obvious that she has no intention of moving, so right now I am waiting for one of us to die.


----------



## FutureFriendly (Jun 4, 2012)

I think that's what most of us are doing, waiting to die. I bought a large home last year and I wish I could say I found it dirt cheep. I didn't pay to much but, I made the mistake of listening to well intentioned fools and not trusting my gut. Also I was overwhelmed by the urgency, trying to meet everyone else's needs and time line. Long story short, it feel's like a death trap and sometimes just enjoying the time you have, "Your one wild and precious life," is all any of us could hope for. Keep your head up. Thank you for sharing, all the best.


----------



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

We live in the CSRA area in SC. Where was the property you found. We also have Mum living with us... She has said we can move as long as we keep this house for her. The older they get...,,
We don't farm and have a small garden that this year is producing wonderfully.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Why don't you look a little further north if the heat and humidity isn't good for you? I don't think I could live further south than Iowa cause I'm pretty sure I'm alergic to humidity.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Middle America for me*

Lazydazy, I am with you.

I know you might be able to have longer growing seasons, but the heat and the humidity? Ugh

I don't want to live on either coast either--storms, dense populations, earthquakes, etc.


----------



## FutureFriendly (Jun 4, 2012)

In heat and humidity, I start to melt. Don't mind layering up, you can always take a layer off.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Yep. I spent a week in Florida back in the mid-80's. The humidity is absolutely oppressive and that was in September. I have never had any desire to go back. Not only that but the insects are as big as a small dog!


----------



## FutureFriendly (Jun 4, 2012)

Every area has down sides. If we keep getting these "perfect storms"-LOL. Where I live the big concern for me is radiation. In Ontario you can find five nuclear power plants. They have different company names running them so, it looks like less to anyone who isn't checking different company names.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh Nuts, I'm the one who has to go negative again:

A degree in biology and you want to do organic farming? That raises a red flags for me. 

Organic farming is the least productive, least nutritious, most wasteful farming we have in modern times. Heck it even routinely fails taste tests. 

Good luck man. I suggest you start advertising on liberal college websites and use words like commune, mother gia, and back to earth. Be open to questionable herbs and nudity if you really want to make a go of this. 


-Fav quote I heard not too long ago about deep south humidity:
"Even my sweat is sweating"


----------



## FutureFriendly (Jun 4, 2012)

Critical thinking is great. I agree that advertising at a college she might have found a lot more interest. I didn't think that because she didn't get her degree in organic farming it might not be legitimate. The things I studied in college and received certification for, I'm less confident in when compared to the thing's I tried to learn out of interest. What she expressed interest in doing doesn't line up with my interest's and goal's exactly but, if it were local? I might have been able to learn something. I'm considering asking a few local Mennonite family's to see if they need a hand and it's mainly because I learn best threw experience.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

FutureFriendly said:


> Critical thinking is great. I agree that advertising at a college she might have found a lot more interest. I didn't think that because she didn't get her degree in organic farming it might not be legitimate. The things I studied in college and received certification for, I'm less confident in when compared to the thing's I tried to learn out of interest. What she expressed interest in doing doesn't line up with my interest's and goal's exactly but, if it were local? I might have been able to learn something. I'm considering asking a few local Mennonite family's to see if they need a hand and it's mainly because I learn best threw experience.


Reread me. I didn't question her qualifications for organic farming. Nor did I implie she was illegitimate. I only questioned why someone with a degree in biology and I hope a brain would be interested in organic farming.

And I thought I was helpful if slightly mocking (okay more than slightly) in suggesting a path to find people to undertake this project.


----------



## FutureFriendly (Jun 4, 2012)

Your right, the word legitimacy is not in your post but, the term "red flag" denoted it. My interpretation and not everybody's gonna look at it that way but, a few might.


----------



## flaja (Feb 15, 2011)

cengasser said:


> We live in the CSRA area in SC. Where was the property you found. We also have Mum living with us... She has said we can move as long as we keep this house for her. The older they get...,,
> We don't farm and have a small garden that this year is producing wonderfully.


The last property I found is in Pelzer, SC just on the doorstep of Greenville. It has 2 houses that both need some work and right now a tenant is renting part of the land for a mobile home. It isn't nearly the acreage I would want, but the asking price is only $88,000.


----------



## FutureFriendly (Jun 4, 2012)

Some houses that need work could end up costing you a lot more than you think. If it doesn't have a good working septic system, cistern, well, weeping tile, window's and insulation, It may cost a lot to be energy efficient, self-sustaining and comfortable.


----------



## flaja (Feb 15, 2011)

bahramthered said:


> Oh Nuts, I'm the one who has to go negative again:
> 
> A degree in biology and you want to do organic farming? That raises a red flags for me.
> 
> Organic farming is the least productive, least nutritious, most wasteful farming we have in modern times. Heck it even routinely fails taste tests.


I am in no mood this morning to argue with another fool on the net so I will just tell you to go toe Hell.


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

"Organic farming is the least productive, least nutritious, most wasteful farming we have in modern times. Heck it even routinely fails taste tests."

That's the most ignorant, outrageous statement I have read in a looooong time!. Care to document your basis for said statement?


----------



## Kessler (Sep 27, 2011)

bahramthered said:


> Organic farming is the least productive, least nutritious, most wasteful farming we have in modern times. Heck it even routinely fails taste tests.


I admit that I don't know whether that is true or not, but I'd sure like to hear other opinions.
:scratch


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

flaja said:


> The last property I found is in Pelzer, SC just on the doorstep of Greenville. It has 2 houses that both need some work and right now a tenant is renting part of the land for a mobile home. It isn't nearly the acreage I would want, but the asking price is only $88,000.


I am not in realty, but I bet these days you can find a better deal, esp. in Ky.


----------



## Ration-AL (Apr 18, 2012)

Kessler said:


> I admit that I don't know whether that is true or not, but I'd sure like to hear other opinions.
> :scratch


well i have to admit, with how screwed up the world is now a days i don't even know what "organic" even means any more, with all of the trickery the FDA and the media pulls....

With that said though, that's retarded, our home grown crops and and meat is the best i've ever had in my whole life, my wifes parents run a proper farm with goats,pigs,chickens,cows and around 5-8 acres of veg farming, all of their food is raised naturally, i won't say organic as that has some sort of strange meaning that seems to change depending on the weather , and basically after eating their produce i refuse to buy store bought items that i can get from one of the local farmers myself, i barely even go to the grocery store anymore, i usually just go to costco and the local farms.....

i think another thing that should be considered is that even if it's organic it doesn't mean it's local, shipping food 3,000 miles doesn't do much good for it...but seriously until you've pet the pig and then carved the bacon from his gut, you have not tasted good food, same as with veg from the vine or fruit from the tree it always tastes better ........
but hey that's just me, maybe the world is just more screwed up than i thought, people don't even know what "fresh" tastes like anymore....


----------



## FutureFriendly (Jun 4, 2012)

*Organic Farming*



bahramthered said:


> Organic farming is the least productive, least nutritious, most wasteful farming we have in modern times. Heck it even routinely fails taste tests.


It is my belief, that we are not removed from nature but, a part of it. It seems to be very ingrained in our social conciseness, that we are to strive for perfection. In my experience, this does not yield happiness.

As Organic Farming as an example, we have moved away from it in order to achieve a bigger, fuller, tastier crops. If we look at genetically modified food, we can see where the danger lies. In our attempt's to create the perfect crop, we have given people the power to create food that is unable to reproduce threw natural processes. Potentially making people depend on purchasing seeds, season after season and year after year.

This is a threat to our freedom in my opinion and open's people up to the can of worms that is, eugenics. If we have the power to create the perfect crop, it seems logical for one to assume we might be able to build the perfect human.

All that being said, I try to accept the blemishes on my tomato's as well as the blemishes in my own appearance, character and genetics'.


----------



## missDaniMF (Jul 9, 2012)

Well said Future Friendly


----------



## Offgridgiles117 (Sep 18, 2012)

Florida is not so bad. 2 years down here and I have adapted.


----------



## WoodRose (Dec 13, 2012)

bahramthered said:


> Oh Nuts, I'm the one who has to go negative again:
> 
> A degree in biology and you want to do organic farming? That raises a red flags for me.
> 
> Organic farming is the least productive, least nutritious, most wasteful farming we have in modern times. Heck it even routinely fails taste tests.


*
Surely, the above post was made as a joke? Hush my mouth... *


----------

